# Body Dysmorphic Disorder



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Has anyone heard about this? It's basically the whole setup where you're really overcritical of what you look like and become preoccupied with it. I usually associated it with just women (naive, I know) so I didn't think I could have something like that, but who knows? I guess it sounds sort of embarassing, but hey, this is all anonymous.

Here's a link:

http://www.bddcentral.com


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

I've been wondering if a lot of people on this board have that. You see them post about how hideous they are but then some of them have some really cute photos up.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I think I have it -_-


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

Ah yes, I heard about it on Oprah (haha, my hero ^-^), and researched it, and I think I may have it as well. I do most of the behaviors that go along with BDD, which are:

Other behaviors that may be associated with BDD
* Frequent glancing in reflective surfaces
* Skin picking
* Avoiding mirrors
* Repeatedly measuring or palpating the defect
* Repeated requests for reassurance about the defect.
* Elaborate grooming rituals.
* Camouflaging some aspect of one's appearance with one's hand, a hat, or makeup.
* Repeated touching of the defect
* Avoiding social situations where the defect might be seen by others.
* Anxiety when with other people.

BDD tends to be chronic and can lead to social isolation, school dropout major depression, unnecessary surgery and even suicide.

It is often associated with social phobia and OCD, and delusional disorder.

http://www.ncpamd.com/body_dysmorphic_disorder.htm


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

This is kind of a rhetorical question, but if you're ugly and you know it (clap your hands! -just kidding), does it still count as BDD?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, BDD is associated with an "imagined defect." It can also be the overemphasizing of a pre-existing flaw. It is often referred to as "imagined ugliness." I guess if it's not imagined, then it is not BDD. 61% of BDD patients focus on their skin and 51% on their hair. They believe that everything that goes on in their world is somehow related to their imagined defect. 

A somewhat higher proportion of people with BDD are interested in art or design compared to the rest of the population. Perhaps meaning that people diagnosed with BDD are more preoccupied with beauty.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Well, BDD is associated with an "imagined defect." It can also be the overemphasizing of a pre-existing flaw. It is often referred to as "imagined ugliness." I guess if it's not imagined, then it is not BDD. 61% of BDD patients focus on their skin and 51% on their hair. They believe that everything that goes on in their world is somehow related to their imagined defect.


Right, I was looking at some of the definitions-I'm not sure I have an "imagined ugliness". I just need to find a strategy for not caring so much about my real-life hideousness.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I had BDD for years. My self-image was totally out of sync with reality. "Imagined defect", as DRF put it, pretty much sums up the disorder.

Here's another link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_dysmorphic_disorder

... from the above link, here's a list of areas people commonly obsess about:

* hair
* nose
* skin
* teeth
* ears
* genitalia
* forehead
* eyes
* head/face
* overall body build
* legs/knees
* cheeks
* arms/wrists
* shoulders
* lips
* chin
* stomach/waist
* breasts/pectoral
* buttocks
* neck

Or other fantasy-based effects, including:

* tail/s
* wings
* claws


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh wow, I always imagined I had an extra toe like an ape :um


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Equisgurl said:


> Oh wow, I always imagined I had an extra toe like an ape :um


Who knows, that might be kinda cool.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

L'vely said:


> Ah yes, I heard about it on Oprah (haha, my hero ^-^), and researched it, and I think I may have it as well. I do most of the behaviors that go along with BDD, which are:
> 
> Other behaviors that may be associated with BDD
> * Frequent glancing in reflective surfaces
> ...


I do a lot of those :um


----------



## moejo (Aug 29, 2005)

My brother has severe BDD, it has taken over his life. It's terrible, worse than SA alone imo.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

could having BDD, be associated with being insecurities?


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

having insecurities, typo my bad


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, i think i might have this. I get really preoccupied with my appearance, it's really distracting and partially the reason i avoid people so much because i often feel so flawed, not like i really don't have flaws, i just magnify everything.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> Or other fantasy-based effects, including:
> 
> * tail/s
> * wings
> * claws


I'm curious, what does the above mean exactly?

Also this,



Equisgurl said:


> "Oh wow, I always imagined I had an extra toe like an ape


Do you mean that in your/the person's mind you almost believe you have this feature, or that your mind is fixated on the fantasy-based idea, or does it mean something else, yet? I have never dealt with anything like this, and am wondering if I am interpreting what you are saying correctly. Thanks.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I probably don't have full-blown BDD, but I have several of the signs/symptoms of it. It's hard to tell if my insecurities over my appearance are the main cause of my SA or if it's the other way around.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I know its silly, but the side of my foot sometime tingles and I think I have an extra toe, I always thought it would be cool to pick up stuff with my feet ( which I actually do, but it would help to have an extra toe :lol )


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep, I have this thing. Learned about it on this board even. It used to ruin my day to day life. If I looked in the mirrror and had an "episode" with my bdd at any point in the day, i basically wrote off my entire day as a disaster. A truly terrible waste of a day however. 

I'm a compulsive mirror-checker and i'm constantly touching my hair, to the point where i sometimes can't even stop. The worst is if i'm taking a test in class, i might get so distracted with my hair I can't even concentrate. Normally, a person could easily prioritize the test as being more important than the hair (i mean c'mon). But for me, it can be difficult to tear my hand away from it, like it would be the end of the world if i did.

Then, because of my sa, i fear that people get the impression i'm really vain! I'd like to let them know i'm not, but obviously THAT isn't easy.

Except that was a while ago. At one point i realized that i was going in to the restroom just to look in the mirror: before school, after school, and everywhere imbetween (during every passing period). I eventually waned myself off and was down to twice a day; i also began forcing myself to stop messing with my hair in class. I figured that the less i showed the actual symptoms, the less i had the condition. It no longer controls the outcome of my day (well.. especially now that school's out, but i meant before that).

Anyway, for those who are curious and a little confused about BDD, there's a little taste of it.

sorry for this overly personal post :hide


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

roswell said:


> Except that was a while ago. At one point i realized that i was going in to the restroom just to look in the mirror: before school, after school, and everywhere imbetween (during every passing period).


Oh yeah, I do that. Before and after each class. If I have to change buildings, the first thing I do is find a bathroom there and check the mirror. If I don't, I feel extremely anxious to the point that I can't even concentrate. If there's someone else there, I go up two flights of stairs to the next nearest restroom. Before I get out of my car I have to look into the vanity mirror on my sun visor. I always touch my hair and "fix" it because I think there's something wrong with it. It's so obvious that several kids at the place I have to tutor at asked me why I touch my hair so much. It's weird, because I didn't start doing this until about 2 years ago. I didn't look at mirrors at all during high school.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I think I have body dismorphic feelings. I am so obsessed about my face shape. Mine is rather square and I am always afraid that it makes me look masculine. I envy girls with delicate heart shaped faces.

When I really honestly think about it I know that there is nothing wrong with the shape of my face (plenty of beautiful, feminine girls have strong jawlines) and its not as square as others Ive seen, but its still the one physical feature I really wish I could change, and I dont even think it can be changed.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

LoveThySelf said:


> I think I have body dismorphic feelings. I am so obsessed about my face shape. Mine is rather square and I am always afraid that it makes me look masculine. I envy girls with delicate heart shaped faces.
> 
> When I really honestly think about it I know that there is nothing wrong with the shape of my face (plenty of beautiful, feminine girls have strong jawlines) and its not as square as others Ive seen, but its still the one physical feature I really wish I could change, and I dont even think it can be changed.


reese witherspoon and angelina jolie have have strong jawlines and u have to have a defined jawline to be a model too.
its a good thing! u wont be getting a saggy jawline when you're older.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Equisgurl said:


> I know its silly, but the side of my foot sometime tingles and I think I have an extra toe, I always thought it would be cool to pick up stuff with my feet ( which I actually do, but it would help to have an extra toe :lol )


I see what you're saying now, thanks. Yeah, having an extra toe would be nice sometimes. But I can just imagine how clumsy I would be.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> My face is oval, and I am OBSESSED with the shape. I hate it, i wish i had a heart or diamond shaped face. I am trying to lose 5 kilos now (wich I don't need to lose), in an attempt to change the shape of my face. I don't know if I have BDD, but it seems like it. I really cannot stand my face, hate looking in the mirror, and I keep checking my face to see if some how it has *improved*... which doesn't make sense, because of course it hasn't , but basically I check it to see if it's as bad as i keep thinking it is.
> 
> It's a f*cking obsession. Makes me want to scream...and they say oval is the best face shape. Are they nuts? ...and see just then I went to check my face in the mirror again, and I'm p*ssed off again. I swear this is BDD. Yet another problem to add to my list. I also have other *flaws*, but my face shape is the one I obsess over most. Sometimes, I don't think I have BDD, cos if I look in the mirror long enough I can desensitise and I don't think it's so bad. But most of the time I'm profoundly unsatisfied with my appearance to the point where I can get quite upset about it.


I'm glad I'm not the only with this facial shape obsession! I hate my longish oval/oblong face. I think it's the one thing that I most want to change about my appearance.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

could you get fillers injected or just botox or liposuction to chat the shape? 

not a suggestion just wondered

i have bdd as well but not about the shape of my face (yet)


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

timmytim7 said:


> could you get fillers injected or just botox or liposuction to chat the shape?
> 
> not a suggestion just wondered
> 
> i have bdd as well but not about the shape of my face (yet)


lol. I dunno, I'd probably end up looking even weirder if I did that.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I have this as well, and have for a loooong time.

This picture hangs above my bed. It speaks to me.


----------



## mopsey (Dec 16, 2009)

BDD is hell.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

BDD has been the bane of my life. I was teased about my looks at school (mainly for having a big nose, and a big jaw), and have felt ugly and not worthy of love ever since. As such, up until this year i've never had the confidence to tell a woman I like her, and am now so lonely. I did tell a long term friend recently that I have strong feelings for her and that I am attracted to her, she just wants to remain friends. That set me back again. If someone my own age showed an interest in me jsut once, maybe it would rid these ugly feelings from me.

The biggest problem for me has always been never quite knowing whether I really do have BDD or whether I really am just ugly. If i'm not, why has no-one ever said that they are attracted to me (though i'm beginning to think that they are more put off by my being depressed and anxious, rather than how I look). I do often wonder whether people would be embarrassed to be seen in public with me, and thats why I spend the majority of my time sitting at home alone.

I hope you all are able to overcome your BDD in time. It is a hellish condition to have, and one I don't think the majority of people really understand.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

yes no one realises how much thought time is taken up with it... and how it can seriously hold you back from social interactions


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I've developed BDD recently, so I decided to check out some BDD forums, curious about what sufferers look like. So, yeah, it seems like the majority of them are very conventionally attractive-- like we're talking symmetrical features, dainty noses, super-thin, AND clear, smooth skin. Most of them talk about being told they're pretty/beautiful/gorgeous by lots of people. Yet they talk about fat, acne, and a mile-long list of flaws that don't even exist in the photos they post.

I know that's what BDD is. But I actually have some of those flaws and have been told I'm plain/average/ugly. And now I'm come to the conclusion that BDD is a pretty people's disorder, and actually being ugly is my real problem. sadface


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi,

that's interesting...

what forum did you look at? can you post the link for me please?

you don't look ugly btw!


tim x


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

that's christina hendricks on my icon, btw. 

i mostly looked at members-only livejournal communities (like dysmorphic_bdd), bddcentral.com/forums, psychforums. a lot of photos are down now though.

plus, youtube the bbc documentary "too ugly to love" and oprah's & dr phil's bdd episodes. some of those people were gorgeous.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi

haha ok i have no idea who she is but she is pretty

ty i will look at those forums 


tim


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sensitive about my skin lately, my face is quite noticeably darker than the rest of my body (which is quite pale) and i feel really self conscious about it. I've used sunbeds to try and even it out but its had little effect so far. 
I think lack of sun exposure over the last 4/5 years hasn't helped 

I'm really obsessing over this lately and can't stop checking the mirror maybe its not as bad as i think it is..


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I have BDD myself. I suffered from terrible acne during my teens, which is one of the main reasons why I have low self-esteem and probably even SA. I also have rosacea (skin can become irritated/reddish) which all adds to an obsession with my skin. I have since managed to clear my acne - but have now acquired a nice scar on my face :um Brilliant, I have swapped one thing for another it would seem.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Worse than being ugly, is being unusual looking. I look unusual. I wish I could be plain old ugly and not so unusual looking.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

emptybottle2 said:


> I think I've developed BDD recently, so I decided to check out some BDD forums, curious about what sufferers look like. So, yeah, it seems like the majority of them are very conventionally attractive-- like we're talking symmetrical features, dainty noses, super-thin, AND clear, smooth skin. Most of them talk about being told they're pretty/beautiful/gorgeous by lots of people. Yet they talk about fat, acne, and a mile-long list of flaws that don't even exist in the photos they post.
> 
> I know that's what BDD is. But I actually have some of those flaws and have been told I'm plain/average/ugly. And now I'm come to the conclusion that BDD is a pretty people's disorder, and actually being ugly is my real problem. sadface


People actually tell you that you are plain/average/ugly? It's really rude to call someone ugly. If your looks are below average they can be improved. Have you ever seen the actress Carmeron Diaz without makeup? She's not so good! Go to one of those beauty saloons and see what they can do.

If you are really plain or average then that's just fine. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I know that I suffer from this disorder. I've hated my appearance for years, longer than I can remember (maybe from childhood). I know that I'm ugly, repulsive enough to destroy the panels in flat screen monitors, hideous enough to cause reproductive organs to wither away...okay, so that's slight exaggeration :teeth.

But seriously, I've been called ugly many times throughout my life. Unfortunately, I know the cause: not so much because of my physical features, but due to the fact that I don't "girlie" enough to the common person's eye. Short hair, glasses, clothes that don't readily display my so-called curves, that's what makes me ugly to others. This perception has directly my opinion of my appearance. I hate how I look, I'd honestly cut off my face if I could. No makeover or plastic surgery will ever make me look better to myself.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

dax said:


> Worse than being ugly, is being unusual looking. I look unusual. I with I could be plain old ugly and not so unusual looking.


:ditto


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

use a gradual tanning body moisturiser or get a spray tan?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I have this. Sometimes it's incredibly bad. Right now I'm good.


----------



## Teegs99 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I really don't know what to do.. I'm a 15 year old girls - I'm leaving school in a few months and I'm REALLY insecure. 

Story- 
Over the past few years I've been quite obsessed with my appearance, when I started high school (so five years ago) I started wearing makeup, only a little because it made me feel a little bit more confident - which is what it's meant to do right? Well anyway come about 3 heaters ago I started dieting because I felt really fat. I suppose I was fat though - at just 5'2 I weighed 11stone4pounds.. I started skipping meals and making sure I only had 1 meal a day (this started in the May) by October I was 8stone6pounds so obviously that's a lot of weight to loose in a short amount of time, once I started losing the weight I kind of got a buzz out of it I lived that I looked different from the 'fat thing' before. By December I was 8stone but determined to be 7stone, as the weight lose started coming off slower I was looking for other flaws I had. That's when I realised how big my nose is. I constantly applied makeup tons of it! To try and cover it and make it smaller m, but as times got on the worse it's got - So I'm now 15 and it's still really getting me down. I get up at 5:30am on a school morning to spend hours and hours on applying makeup and doing about 10 different hair styles. I google different makeup tutorials about how to make your nose look smaller but there's nothing that will make it look smaller! In school I have a mirror in my pencil case, so about 15 times during the lesson I will be checking how I look, how big my nose looks then at break and lunch my friend comes with me to the toilet so I can apply more makeup - people are always commenting on how much makeup I wear and how I don't need it, but I do! It's the only thing that's make me ok, well not ok but helps me deal with it I guess. When I'm talking to people I put my hand infront of my nose (obviously not making it obvious) but I pretend to play with my eyelashes or pay under my eyes anything to take the attention away from my nose - I know people think it's huge!! On weekends my mum likes to go to town I used to go with her but now I feel so us fly all the time and don't want to go, so I stay at home in my pjs all day - obviously with my makeup and hair dine. I swear people think I'm vein and self obsessed but that's so not the case! I worry so much about my appearance ! I take about 20 selfies a day looking at them all studying my flaws, I pick 1 that's the best staring at that until I see even bad thing and delete it. I constantly compare myself to other girls, I'll go out see another girl and just feel like crying or I'll see another girls photo and just get really upset it kind of hurts, like why can't I look like that?! 

I've seen the symptoms of BDD and I personally think I could have it, I've told my mum and she's just laughed and said 'you know you're pretty' this is so not the case! Yes I look in the mirror a million times a day, yes I constantly do my hair and makeup but it's not because I think I'm pretty it's because it's the total opposite!! I cry myself to sleep most nights because of my disgusting appearance. 

I just don't know what to do? Do I have BDD? Please help I need advice!!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Teegs99 said:


> I've seen the symptoms of BDD and I personally think I could have it


It certainly sounds like you have either BDD or OCD related to your appearance.

I think the only difference between them is whether or not the defects are real. If your nose is actually unusually large, to the point where other people do fixate and comment on it, it counts as OCD, since your perception of your nose itself isn't distorted. If your imperfection is imagined or greatly exaggerated, then you'd probably be diagnosed with BDD.

Either way, if your concern over your appearance significantly interferes with normal functioning and your enjoyment of life, you should probably talk to a therapist. Especially if you're doing things like skipping meals.

Source: first hand experience with BDD.


----------

